# Eze, the grey coyote.



## Coyotez (Nov 5, 2010)

*Eze, the Coyote*

*Name*: Eze
*Age*: 15
*Sex*: Male
*Species*: Coyote
*Height*: 189cm (1,89m)
*Weight*: 62kg

*Appearance*:
- *Hair and fur*: Blonde hair, light-gray fur
- *Eye color*: Deep-blue
- *Other features*: Slim, strong arms, wears glasses when reading.

*Behavior and Personality*:
- *Skills*: Art, computers, games, videos, hearing sounds from afar.
- *Weaknesses*: Heavyer lifting, extreme weather.

- *Likes*: To draw, taking photos, hugging, friends, something to drink and chew on.
- *Dislikes*: Being hungry..

- *Goal*: Become a photographer with his own company.
- *Orientation*: Bisexual

- *Reason for choosing my Species*:
I share a lot of the abilities a coyote have. I can hear sounds from very far, I can run faster than anyone else in my school, or I can be dead silent, and blend into the environment. I have a great sense of smelling. All of my senses are really good, except my eyesight.

- *History*:
Eze was techically born two years ago when I joined the fandom and wanted a fursona. I looked through different animal species, and I found to love coyotes more than any other kind of animals. Though very similiar to wolves and dogs, coyotes seemed much more appealing. He has the same history as me. Hell, he is me. His whole life is built up and plays up during my life. He is the one writing this, as well as I.

So, his history is also my history.
I was born 1995 in a small town in the south of Sweden. I grew up with parents who continuosly argued and could never go well together. They broke up when I was 7, and I had to grow up with seperated parents. I became a very spoiled brat thanks to my mom. If I wanted something, I got it. She was competing with my father. I got a computer, but I was barelly allowed to use it.

One day she got remarried, and gave birth to my sister, who is 10 years younger than me. When I turned 14 I was occused for being the one reason my mom was about to split up with her current husband. I was sent to my father. Just the simple accusation, filled me with hatred for everything in that small city. I turned away from my spoiled life, and toughened up. I had to learn how to live on the tough streets of Stockholm, the capitol city of Sweden. And you know how capitols are like.

I've been here for a year now. Turns out my mom is divorcing her husband, and I was _not_ the reason they did. What a crock'a'shit.
*Update:* Wabam! They're NOT breaking up! This is going to go on for a while...

----------------

I've posted this before on another account - but I've partly forgot the password to it, and a lot has changed in the character history.
I'm not one to go _way, *way, WAY*_ into detail when forming Eze - so I'm not sure whether to keep him like this, and make smaller changes now and then, or start including deeper details like penis size and whatnot. Â¬_Â¬


----------



## Coyotez (Nov 9, 2010)

I would like an opinion on my sona, sooooo bump?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 9, 2010)

I like your character, a lot. It's basically you as a coyote I'm guessing? Also, nice choice of species. Coyotes are one of my favorite canids.


----------



## Coyotez (Nov 9, 2010)

Yeah, I wanted it to be me as a coyote. Took a lot of time to find an animal that fit me. C:


----------



## Coyotez (Dec 9, 2010)

Ba-bomp.


----------



## Trogdor_24 (Jan 12, 2011)

I like it . Can't wait to look at more artwork from you .


----------



## Coyotez (Jan 19, 2011)

New picture:
I'm nearing the Coyote look, at last :v would be great if someone could change the title and remove the "gray", since it's not anymore.


----------



## Nokly (Jan 19, 2011)

I like him, very creative! I've been a furry for a couple years now and still haven't worked out my fursona yet(no name and half an appearance lol), also really like the poem in your sig! you write it?


----------



## Coyotez (Jan 19, 2011)

Nokly said:


> I like him, very creative! I've been a furry for a couple years now and still haven't worked out my fursona yet(no name and half an appearance lol), also really like the poem in your sig! you write it?


 
Thanks for the feedback  Well I started working on this fursona basically the day I became a furry, so it's been two years and I'm still not 100% done 

It's not much of a poem as it is a song by Alice Cooper called "This House is Haunted". It's pretty sad :C
[video=youtube;Ng6RsOeMTkg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ng6RsOeMTkg[/video]


----------



## Nokly (Jan 19, 2011)

Coyotez said:


> It's not much of a poem as it is a song by Alice Cooper called "This House is Haunted". It's pretty sad :C


 Oh right! lol completely missed that makes a great sig! feel kinda stupid now


----------



## Coyotez (Jan 19, 2011)

Haha, you shouldn't  Everyone makes mistakes xP


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: Eze, the Coyote*



Coyotez said:


> - *Orientation*: Bisexual



_HERE_ we go.


----------



## Coyotez (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: Eze, the Coyote*



Grycho said:


> _HERE_ we go.


 
What's wrong? I'm still a virgin, and I've never had a crush on anyone, so until then I can comfortably say that I'm bisexual since I can't build my own opinion due to lack of experience. And since my fursona is a direct rip off me, he is the same.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: Eze, the Coyote*



Coyotez said:


> What's wrong? I'm still a virgin, and I've never had a crush on anyone, so until then I can comfortably say that I'm bisexual since I can't build my own opinion due to lack of experience. And since my fursona is a direct rip off me, he is the same.


 
Dork.

You know nothing, stop trying to rationalize sexuality.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 23, 2011)

Sexuality isn't something you develop from experience.
Being turned on by males or females is something you just... "have".


----------



## Monster. (Jan 23, 2011)

IMO, you're born liking boys or girls or both. Or neither.


----------



## Coyotez (Feb 7, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Dork.
> 
> You know nothing, stop trying to rationalize sexuality.


 


CerbrusNL said:


> Sexuality isn't something you develop from experience.
> Being turned on by males or females is something you just... "have".


 


Gaz said:


> IMO, you're born liking boys or girls or both. Or neither.


 
Whoa, whoa, whoa. Whoa. _Whoa_.
You guys aren't me, so you can't put yourself in my situation.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 7, 2011)

Yea, you're nothing like the thousands and thousands of queers out there, you're unique.


----------



## Coyotez (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm not attracted to either sex, I have never fallen in love, _so I can't decide what I like._
Is that so hard to get?

All I know is I can fap to both gay and straight furry porn, but I can't seem to push gay porn into my mind.
On the other hand I promised myself I would never fap over said gay furry porn, but hey - things change.

I'm only 15, my body isn't done shooting hormones fucking everywhere yet.


----------



## Nokly (Feb 13, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Yea, you're nothing like the thousands and thousands of queers out there, you're unique.


He never said he was unique, just that you couldn't put yourself in his situation. You ARE born with your sexuality. The reactions with chemicals in your brain decides what your sexual orientaion is. I'm 16, I'm a virgin I'm straight, no one cares. I'm 16, I'm a virgin, I'm bisexual, OMG WTF, GET OUT... really guys, just leave him alone, he has done nothing wrong.


----------



## Deo (Feb 13, 2011)

Do not bump your own threads. We have no opinion on your bland created character.


----------



## Coyotez (Mar 8, 2011)

Deo said:


> Do not bump your own threads. We have no opinion on your bland created character.


 
Try a bit harder and you might come up with an actual insult <3


----------



## Waffles (Mar 8, 2011)

Coyotez said:


> Try a bit harder and you might come up with an actual insult <3


 3 week late reply.
...Greaaaaat.
And it wasn't even an insult.


----------



## Coyotez (Mar 8, 2011)

Waffles said:


> 3 week late reply.
> ...Greaaaaat.
> And it wasn't even an insult.


 
My thread. I can post in it whenever I feel like it, broski.


----------



## Waffles (Mar 8, 2011)

Coyotez said:


> My thread. I can post in it whenever I feel like it, broski.


 the stupidity
argh
it hurts


----------



## Coyotez (Mar 12, 2011)

Waffles said:


> the stupidity
> argh
> it hurts


 
Cry me a river, will ya


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 12, 2011)

Locking it.


----------

